# anybody know exactly what constitutes assault?



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

absolutely fuming - gf phoned to say that she has been frightened earlier this evening by a bunch of lads coming into the porch and hammering on the inner door and shouting.

she thinks the main offender is the lad she warned last week after they walked down our road from the green where they play football, kicking the ball into cars and gardens.

rang the cops, but of course they are not interested unless she hurt one THEM - little fuckers...

i plan to be there next week and face them, but obviously i don't want to land myself in trouble - so what is assault or a chargeable act - threatening him :?: pushing him if it comes to it :?: i guess i am ok to grab him or hit him if he makes the first move :?:

right now i wished i lived in alabama with a pump action ready to take off his limbs before leaving him to bleed out in agony :x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The legal way's the only way - you might end up the one being assaulted as they're likely to have big geezers in their families who won't give a toss about what constitutes assault. Horrible situation though - part of the sad world we're now living in.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Be careful pretty much anything can constitute asault.
Last year some little underclass chav gobbed at my car as I passed by.
So I spun the car round and went back to have a word - and I wish I never did.
I Jumped out of the car and tried to grab him but he legged it. I went to chase him but slipped forward and smashed me chin on the kerb. Two broken teeth and claret everywhere. 
Some revolting little street slut who was with him just stood there and pissed her self laughing and i'm afraid that was just red rag to a bull!
I asked her where he lived but I was told to just fuck off so I lost it completely and pushed her backwards into a hedge.
Three months later I had the Babylon knocking on the door and to cut a long story short she had a witness and I was charged and convicted of assault

So the moral of the story is: Dont do anything in broad daylight when witnesses could be around. Follow them out of sight and Find out where they live, wait till dark....... then burn there fucking house down. :evil:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> Be careful pretty much anything can constitute asault.
> Last year some little underclass chav gobbed at my car as I passed by.
> So I spun the car round and went back to have a word - and I wish I never did.
> I Jumped out of the car and tried to grab him but he legged it. I went to chase him but slipped forward and smashed me chin on the kerb. Two broken teeth and claret everywhere.
> ...


Very sad to hear about your chin injury...made all my hair go up. I hope you are OK now and fully recovered.

Amazing that pushing someone is considered assault. At least by the time you were for assault, you could have done here a bit more damage! :evil:

Even if you attack someone at night, he could lie in the court and bring a fake witness.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful pretty much anything can constitute asault.
> ...


Thanks Vlastan, all healed up now but I have this lumpy scar under me chin that I catch shaving sometimes and it always makes me think of that little shit :evil: 
I must say at the time I was fucking outraged that under the circumstances the CPS upheld the complaint. Even the plod dealing with it thought it was out of order for just for pushing someone into a hedge.

These type of people know the system really well and I even had to pay her Â£40 compensation cause she claimed her moody Ted Baker top got ruined and she never had to reveal the fuckers name either :x 
When I fell over I also took the knee out of me best Boss suit trousers and got claret all over my light tan Sweeneys as well :evil:

All in all, turning the car round that day cost me about Â£1100 and another assault charge.

Not the most 'adult' way of dealing with things but in the future i'd plan my move, come from nowhere and make sure nobody was around when I stamped on the fuckers head.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> All in all, turning the car round that day cost me about Â£1100 and *another* assault charge.


Another?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

clived said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > All in all, turning the car round that day cost me about Â£1100 and *another* assault charge.
> ...


oooo do tell!! :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

the law in this country seems to love protecting the scum....
it seems that the law makes us sit and take all the shit the scum have to dish out to us ...... but can we protect outselves our families and our posessions..... NOT A CHANCE... the law is a joke.....


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Last year a group of about five council estate chavs on bikes swore at me in the TT on a quiet side road (no reason - usual pig ignorance). I stopped the car, got out and asked them to repeat what they just siad. They instantly surrounded me and were all screaming obscenities. One of them apeared to be the leader (screaming the loudest) "kick 'is fucking car". Adrenaline took over. I felt remarkably calm and realised that to show fear would be the worse thing to do. I told him if any of them so much as looked at the car I would rip off his head and shit down the hole (I remembered the line from some Bruce Willis movie). The "leader" took a stun gun out of his poket and started waving it in my face. Another kid next to him started squaring up to me as well .Instinct told me what to do. I kicked the No 2 kid as hard as I could below the kneecap and instantly launched into Mr Big. I picked him up by his shirt, threw him to the ground and clumped him around the head. Then I felt a punch to my head as No 2 recovered from the kick. I left No 1 Chav on the ground and realised it was getting out of hand. So I said "OK - you've got one in. I've got one in. Now leave it out". They skulked away, got back on their bikes and swore at me as they peddled away. The whole thing was over in about 20 seconds and seemed like a dream. I got back in the car and drive away feeling a bt shaken but pleased I had taught the little thugs a lesson. A couple of days later I realised what an idiot I had been in reacting to them in the first place. One of them could have had a knife. I could have seriously hurt one of them if he had hit his head on the road as I threw him to the ground. A passer by called have called the police.

It wasn't worth the risk. These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Last year a group of about five council estate chavs on bikes swore at me in the TT on a quiet side road (no reason - usual pig ignorance). I stopped the car, got out and asked them to repeat what they just siad. They instantly surrounded me and were all screaming obscenities. One of them apeared to be the leader (screaming the loudest) "kick 'is fucking car". Adrenaline took over. I felt remarkably calm and realised that to show fear would be the worse thing to do. I told him if any of them so much as looked at the car I would rip off his head and shit down the hole (I remembered the line from some Bruce Willis movie). The "leader" took a stun gun out of his poket and started waving it in my face. Another kid next to him started squaring up to me as well .Instinct told me what to do. I kicked the No 2 kid as hard as I could below the kneecap and instantly launched into Mr Big. I picked him up by his shirt, threw him to the ground and clumped him around the head. Then I felt a punch to my head as No 2 recovered from the kick. I left No 1 Chav on the ground and realised it was getting out of hand. So I said "OK - you've got one in. I've got one in. Now leave it out". They skulked away, got back on their bikes and swore at me as they peddled away. The whole thing was over in about 20 seconds and seemed like a dream. I got back in the car and drive away feeling a bt shaken but pleased I had taught the little thugs a lesson. A couple of days later I realised what an idiot I had been in reacting to them in the first place. One of them could have had a knife. I could have seriously hurt one of them if he had hit his head on the road as I threw him to the ground. A passer by called have called the police.

It wasn't worth the risk. These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

clived said:


> Another?


Long stories!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Last year a group of about five council estate chavs on bikes swore at me in the TT on a quiet side road (no reason - usual pig ignorance). For some reason (bad hair day I suppose) I stopped the car, got out and asked them to repeat what they just siad. They instantly surrounded me like pack animals and were all screaming obscenities. One of them appeared to be the leader (screaming the loudest) "kick 'is fucking car". . I felt remarkably calm and realised that to show fear would be the worse thing to do. I told him if any of them so much as looked at the car I would rip off his head and shit down the hole (I remembered the line from some Bruce Willis movie). The "leader" took a stun gun out of his pocket and started waving it in my face. Another kid next to him started squaring up to me as well screaming at me a couple of inches from myj face . Instinct told me what to do and that attack was the best form of defence. I kicked the No 2 kid as hard as I could below the kneecap and instantly launched into the kid waving the stun gun (a scrawny little shit same height as me 5ft 10"). I picked him up by his shirt, threw him to the ground and clumped him around the head. Then I felt a punch to my head as No 2 recovered from the kick. I left No 1 Chav on the ground and realised it was getting out of hand. So I said "OK - you've got one in. I've got one in. Now leave it out". They skulked away, got back on their bikes and swore at me as they peddled away. The whole thing was over in about 20 seconds and seemed like a slow-motion dream. I got back in the car and drove away feeling a bt shaken but pleased I had taught the little thugs a lesson. Side of the head ached a bit. A couple of days later I realised what an idiot I had been in reacting to them in the first place. One of them could have had a knife. I could have seriously hurt the scroat had he hit his head on the road as I threw him to the ground. A passer by could have called the police.

It wasn't worth the risk. I was actually a bit ashamed of myself for letting such inconsequential oxygen-wasters get to me. These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> the law in this country seems to love protecting the scum....
> it seems that the law makes us sit and take all the shit the scum have to dish out to us ...... but can we protect outselves our families and our posessions..... NOT A CHANCE... the law is a joke.....


Yeah and dont they know it. 
The bastards swan around doing what the fuck they like with no respect for the law at all - but as soon as they themselves feel 'victimised' they expect the law to do everything to protect them - and it fucking does!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.


I know your'e right m8t but turning the other cheek is so fucking hard - well it is for me anyway :?


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Bryn said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.
> ...


the problem for me is not what they might say or do to me - i have broad shoulders, but if they start on my girlfriend i know i'll completely lose it. she's had enough shit in her life off scum like this without getting it on her own doorstep :x

sounds like dragiing the shit down the bank to the brook and holding him face down until he nearly stops struggling might constitute assault... the good news is it's secluded so no witnesses 

sorry to hear about you guys troubles - this country is going down the shitter...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There is a good way to annoy all these idiots. When they say or do obscene things to you laugh at them. It makes the furious that you just laugh at their stupidity and you hurt their ego. Nothing works better than that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> One of them could have had a knife. I could have seriously hurt one of them if he had hit his head on the road as I threw him to the ground. A passer by called have called the police.
> 
> It wasn't worth the risk. These llittle scum aren't worth screwing your life up for.


Interesting note about the knife. This was the main fear I had when I was last attacked by an idiot in Athens as his left hand was always in his pocket. That is why I focused on getting him down on the street and run away than doing any more damage. He appeared to be a junky and he could have had an injection in his pocket, with God knows what inside.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Interesting note about the knife. This was the main fear I had when I was last attacked by an idiot in Athens as his left hand was always in his pocket. That is why I focused on getting him down on the street and run away than doing any more damage. He appeared to be a junky and he could have had an injection in his pocket, with God knows what inside.


One of my past assault charges was due to a situaton exactlly the same as this. 
Bit of a Road thing went off between me and some tosser in a 4x4. We both pulled up and he jumped out and came at me with one hand in his inside pocket. My only thought was to put him down straight away so I just booted him in the crouch. He certainly went down but it turned out he was an off duty security guard and was going to pull his ID out and give it large! Some old biddy in the traffic called the cops and that was that - done for assualt :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting note about the knife. This was the main fear I had when I was last attacked by an idiot in Athens as his left hand was always in his pocket. That is why I focused on getting him down on the street and run away than doing any more damage. He appeared to be a junky and he could have had an injection in his pocket, with God knows what inside.
> ...


Showing you his private security guard will prove what??? I don't see any value to this or understand his intention.

In any case you did the right thing...but nevertheless very risky dealing with a stranger as you don't know what he might be (karate master, knife/pistol holder etc).


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I think he was banking on me being scared of him but it back fired on him - and me come to that :? still, another lesson learned - the hard way!


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Allmost every day I read in the paper about an innocent individual trying to guard their property or trying to protect themselves being locked up in a cell whilst the little shit (sorry I don't normally swear) who attacked them gets away scott free.

That's why I know it's one of the hardest things you'll every do but you need to ignore them if you can. I would.

:evil:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You could have used this as your defence, that you were concerned about him being armed.

What was your punishment?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> You could have used this as your defence, that you were concerned about him being armed.
> 
> What was your punishment?


I can assure you I did but it made very little difference. Apparently the fact that you get out of your vehicle indicates intent to confront. And If you then get phyisical for whatever reason you can find yourself (as I did) in deep shit.

As far as punisment is concerned i'm not really into hanging out my dirty washing in public


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

KJM said:


> That's why I know it's one of the hardest things you'll every do but you need to ignore them if you can. I would.


I know your'e absolutely right KJM it's just to much aggro getting involved.
But it's a real killer when someone abuses you and just walks all over you.

I find it so imposibly difficult to just let them do it - but it seems there's just no other way - it's a crazy world - anarchy rules. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You could have used this as your defence, that you were concerned about him being armed.
> ...


Of course...I didn't mean to be personal here, but I was thinking when someone here was punched in the face, he got a few hundred pounds as compensation. But I am not sure how your case was seen. I do hope it was not a jail sentence as this would be unfair in my view.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

No worries Vlastan it was a long time ago now and all forgotten but the injustice of it would make your toe nails curl - I can assure you!

The worst bit was having it all brought up again in this recent case and accused of being some serial pycho thug. 
I was absolutely shitting myself but thank god the local Greengrocer that sits on the bench saw some sense this time round


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Shit I just noticed the number of posts on that last one .....666! - spooky


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> serial pycho thug.





> Shit I just noticed the number of posts on that last one .....666! - spooky


Are you sure, you didn't sell your soul to the devil? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > serial pycho thug.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess the problem (as many of you have posted and found out) is that once they know where you live (or what car you drive) retribution for them is easier.And because they're low-life scrotes, then they'll simply target your stuff when you're not there. :?

If it was one on one in the street with little chance of comeback, then I'd have no problems with squaring up. What I don't want to do is for my actions to put the safety of my wife and/or daughter at risk by doing somethig stupid outside my house.

AS I've mentioned before, the little fuckers round our way have already managed to put a brick throguh our neighbour's windon - the same window that in our house is our nursery. Having said that, if that had been our house, then I really wouldn't have held back.

As also is the case, if they have your reg number, then it's pretty easy to find out who was driving and get to you that way too.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I think you are remembering my incident V ?

Nice friendly lorry driver decided I had cut him up at a roundabout, ( not in the TT..), and came for a chat at my window at next set of traffic lights..

Foolishly I wound my window down... after a short, and not to heated discussion he started hitting me thro the window..

It never occured to me to get out of the car, as I hadnt thought it was that big a deal,( the alleged cutting up that is ), tho as I drove off to escape his punches, ( but difficult to duck when you've your seatbelt on etc..), I'd thought maybe I should have grabbed his arm, wound the window up on him, and taken him for a quick spin...

End of the day, he was stupid enough to be in a lorry marked with his company details and phone number, his 3 punches cost him Â£150 to me, Â£800 costs to the court, 3 days attending court over 200 miles from his home, 200+ hours community service and hopefully his job...

I suspect had I touched him, he would have got nothing, and I'd probably be in the wrong..

And no doubt he would have got away with it, like he probably had done several times before..

No moral here, just that it isnt worth it.. I'm always amazed at the people here who sleep with their keys under their pillow with a bseball bat etc...
You're mad ! 
What good will your precious TT be to you if you or your family get stabbed, beaten to a pulp, or worse still, if you win, and spend the next 8 years inside...

These morons just arent worth it..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Bryn said:
> ...


Yes it was you I had in mind but I didn't mention your name of course.


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

Many years ago I saw a young lad hitting a woman in a pub. That I cannot stand, so I intervened and sent him packing.

About 3 hours I left the pub and the silly bugger was waiting for me, he came at me again and I was just laughing at him and pushing him into a chain linked fence, a bit like a cat plays with a mouse.

Unfortunately with impaired judgement through beer I never realised that he had a knife in his hand and every time I pushed him he came back towards me and put a small cut in my chest.

After 4 cuts he came back and thrust the knife up to the hilt into my chest. I didnâ€™t feel it I just heard the thud. I looked down and saw my shirt turning red and a handle sticking out of the centre of my chest.

On auto pilot I knew I had to stop playing with him, so I gave him a smack and stepped aside and allowed him to run off.

Within 1 hr I am in surgery having my chest opened up to remove the knife and stop all the internal bleeding.

The cops find the lad and arrest him. He is charged with attempted murder, which is reduced via plea bargaining to some type of assault.

He gets 8 years. I lose 3 months work and live the rest of my life with hideous scars.

Criminal Injuries Compensation Board takes 5 years to settle my claim. I get awarded Â£2,600 for my troublesâ€¦.. Then they reduce that by 50% because I was aggressive towards the scrote as he was hitting the woman, and therefore contributed to the events that later took place. !!!! mad world or what.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

P1ssed said:


> Many years ago I saw a young lad hitting a woman in a pub. That I cannot stand, so I intervened and sent him packing.
> 
> About 3 hours I left the pub and the silly bugger was waiting for me, he came at me again and I was just laughing at him and pushing him into a chain linked fence, a bit like a cat plays with a mouse.
> 
> ...


    

Ok you got very little money but I guess this was not your point. At least the guy will spend 8 years in jail.


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

Trueâ€¦ The money was never an issueâ€¦

Had I given him a good kicking for hitting the woman I could understand it... All I did was dragged him off the woman, then out of the pub along the floor by the back of his shirt, it was quick, and completed without any verbal warning.

The whole situation de-fused within 60 seconds.

Taking him out I ripped his shirt and he got a bit of friction burning on his elbow and back.

Police never mentioned it, he made no complaint about it... it was just in an eye witness statement.

In this statement that was made by his auntie I smashed his head into a wall, before dragging him along the floor by his hair?

A view, which was later adopted by the scrote as a valid excuse for getting his mums best steak knives and waiting in the bushes for 3 hrs for me.

When he finally went up for sentencing (after a guilty plea) this was used as mitigating circumstancesâ€¦ It was never challenged as the verdict and sentence would have been agreed before he entered the room.

The police got their man and the case was closed.

But I felt let down by the fact these accusations could be made about me in a crown court without me being given the opportunity to challenge his defense. His guilty plea off course meant that no witnesses were ever called

So one can only assume that my actions in the eyes of part of our judicial system constituted an assault. But in the eyes of the police, the CPS and the scrote (originally) were regarded as reasonable force.

Its just a little reminder that when you tackle these twats head on don't expect our judicial system to support your good intentions, they could end up being just the excuse the defense lawyer needs.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But I felt let down by the fact these accusations could be made about me in a crown court without me being given the opportunity to challenge his defense. His guilty plea off course meant that no witnesses were ever called
> 
> So one can only assume that my actions in the eyes of part of our judicial system constituted an assault. But in the eyes of the police, the CPS and the scrote (originally) were regarded as reasonable force.
> 
> Its just a little reminder that when you tackle these twats head on don't expect our judicial system to support your good intentions, they could end up being just the excuse the defense lawyer needs.


Yes this was extremely unfair. Didn't he have to produce any reports from the doctors or the hospital treating him for his vast injuries? :x

You are trying to be a kind and nice person and protect the innocent and you end up with stab wounds. It looks like you can't do anything any longer, just turn your eyes away, even if they are trying to abuse you.

Although, I did find in your previous description very strange the fact that the guy was cutting you every time he was coming back from a push and you didn't realise or didn't see the knife, initially. You sound like an action hero, that knives only scratch the surface of your body. :lol: I guess if you had realise earlier, you could have avoided the last stab wound. :?

Also why this person (the lady) that you were defending, didn't offer her eye witness statement to "rubbish" the allegations of the other idiot's injuries? I guess they never asked for it as he accepted the guilty plea?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I've only just kinda had a look into this thread, and find it just completely bloody depressing and infuriating at the same time.

It just makes you sick to think that these little twats can get away with causing so much grief, and if you retaliate YOU get the blame for flooring them (should you be so lucky).

It's unreal how in a matter of seconds your whole life could be on a support machine because of a little road rage (or whatever the situation was).

On quite a number of occasions I've been in situations where I've stuck my fingers up at idiots on the road (and so on). It's threads like this that make you think twice, and need to ask yourself next time is it really worth it.... :x


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

> Yes this was extremely unfair. Didn't he have to produce any reports from the doctors or the hospital treating him for his vast injuries?
> 
> You are trying to be a kind and nice person and protect the innocent and you end up with stab wounds. It looks like you can't do anything any longer, just turn your eyes away, even if they are trying to abuse you.
> 
> ...


No Iâ€™m no action hero. I was just brought up with a sense of moral pride and a firm understanding of right and wrong.

IMHO any bloke who hits a woman is a scroteâ€¦ Do it in my presence and I will stop it, or at least tryâ€¦ I would never turn my eyes and walk away.

You have to realise that when I left the pub I was about 7.5 sheets to the wind, and a steak knife is very sharp and serrated. The first few cuts were nothing more than little nicks that required only a quick stitch.

Had I realised what he had in his hand I would have stopped playing with him and put him on his arse very quickly.

Even the money shot never hurtâ€¦ may have been the beer or instant shockâ€¦ but I knew I was in trouble at that point so I give him a quick taste of pain which was enough to encourage him to flee.

AFAIK there were enough statements made by people to show that his auntieâ€™s statement was nothing more than a croc of crapâ€¦ but at the same time it wasnâ€™t really relevant to the police enquiry at this point.

As the detectives who visited me when I left ICU saidâ€¦ they were expecting this to turn into a murder enquiryâ€¦ And as he hid himself for 3 hrs waiting for me it shows intent and pre-meditation so the charge was attempted murder.

Itâ€™s when his barrister gets involved a deal is struck and it is struck at the expense (I feel) of my integrity.

So he pleads guilty to a lesser charge and hopes to gets a lighter sentence. In mitigation his barrister gave lots of weight to his auntieâ€™s statement which of course is now backed up by him, claiming it would never have happened if I had not assaulted him.

I think the judge took no notice of it and 8 years I thought was fair enough.

But when it goes to the CICB they see the statements and acknowledge that a couple of people have claimed that I assaulted him first. These 2 people were him (on his second statement as it wasnâ€™t mentioned on his first) and of course his auntieâ€™s.

This is where the thing goes crazyâ€¦ Because of their statements any compensation they may award will be reduced by 50% unless I prove that I didnâ€™t assault him.

Well after 5 years I really couldnâ€™t be arsed and like I said it was never about the money.

But it still left a very bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

Opps I seem to have digressed from the origonal question...

What constitutes assault... Mmmm proberbly any physical contact that the scrote can use either against you or in his/her defence.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But it still left a very bitter taste in my mouth.


Very understandable of course.

I hope that you are healthy these days and your injuries didn't cause you any long term problems, apart from the scars of course.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

P1ssed said:


> Opps I seem to have digressed from the origonal question...
> 
> What constitutes assault... Mmmm proberbly any physical contact that the scrote can use either against you or in his/her defence.


I'd take a layman's guess and say that any aggro that takes place outside of your home would leave you wide open to accusations of assault unless you have independent eye witness reports that you were defending yourself against an unprovoked attack and even then onoly used as much force as was judged to be reasonable. In the case I described earlier I struck the first pre-emptive blow, but as self defence against an imminent attack. A clever prosecutor would make me out to be the assailant.

I think any contact with another person could constitute assault - even just a harmless shove.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I gave a bloke a slap last weekend.

ooops.


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

The law says that if you cause a person to apprehend immediate unlawful violence that is an assault. In laymans terms if they think that you are going to hit them then you have assaulted them.

If you actually touch them then it is assault and battery or common assault contrary to s.39 of the Criminal Justice Act 1988. On conviction you could be subject to a fine of Â£5,000 or imprisonment of up to 6 months of which you would serve half in prison and risk being taken back to prison if you committed or were charged with a further offence during the other three months.

Other offences are committed if you shout obsecnities or racist langauge in the street, or cause someone to think that violence might be used against them or provoke them to use violence against you.

I hear what you say about the incident, but generally you stand to lose far more than them if you go for the confrontation route. The Police are unlikely to be interested in a single incident but it is always worth being smart and gathering some evidence of you own. Even mobile phone pic and video can count so if you capture an incident you'll have more leverage with the cops.

Might not be what you want to hear... however I do this for a living.

Regards
Veldtmeyer


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

P1ssed said:


> A clever prosecutor would make me out to be the assailant..


Us lawyers know the score too, scrotes who go looking to start trouble with regular folks seldom get our sympathy. You're allowed to use reasonable force as self defence in the circumstances as you reasonably percieve them.

Generally speaking, if you don't go mad and don't have a record, then whilst you may be arrested and interviewed, you are unlikely to be charged... but it is not guaranteed.

However if you go looking for the scrotes it might be thought that you were looking for trouble... not actually defending yourself.

Veldtmeyer :twisted:


----------

